# crystalline materials بالعربية



## bohajar (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله, 
اذا كانت هناك اقتراحات أو تعليقات من ناحية اللغة او المحتويات فاني رهن الاشارة
موضوع: المواد البلورية , مفاهيم وخواص, 

الرابط

http://www.2shared.com/document/MxltgKrb/__online.html

دعاءكم
وحياكم الله


----------



## قحطان عدنا (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا بارك الله بيك


----------

